# Melancthon's teaching



## student (Mar 22, 2022)

I just finished Metaxas' biography of Luther. In it, the popularity of Melanchthon's greek lectures is described, where around 400 of 600 students at the University in Wittenberg were registered in his class, and many came just to listen along. What did he do that made his teaching so popular? Are there references to his teaching techniques in other sources?
I teach a mandatory French course to high school students, and could only wish for any similar popularity, but may be able to glean a thing or two from Philip.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 22, 2022)

I am currently reading the English translation of his _Loci Communes_; he was a remarkably clear and concise author.


----------

